

Electronic Medical Records still look and function like 20 years ago - skmurphy
http://blog.jayparkinsonmd.com/post/215688770/when-it-starts-in-silos-it-will-never-go-social

======
skmurphy
Key conclusions:

1\. "The present sickness industry values secrecy, not openness. Secrecy means
more profits. Secrecy means owning valuable, profitable data. Secrecy means
locking users in to one proprietary piece of crap software. Secrecy means not
being responsible for poor quality."

2\. "Very little, if any, of healthcare will change unless consumers stop
supporting the current business model of the US Healthcare Industry and unless
the Feds stop mandating that consumers support this business model."

There has to be an opportunity in here for startups given that the status quo
is so broken. Perhaps starting with a focus on medical services that the
customer pays for directly: e.g. veterinary medicine, cosmetic, lasik, 3rd
party blood tests.

